# First day fishing on the new yak!



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

i really wanted to come to the practice yesterday but other previous obligations wouldnt let me. I headed out this morning on the BG to the hrbt. got everything together and was our fishing by 10:30. first cast caught a short flounder. trolled all the way to the rocks and when i got there started catching all the croaker you want. made a few drifts and caught about 15 decent croaker. wind started to pick up so i headed back towards the dock and saw a couple other people out in yaks so i paddled over to see how they were doing, i want to say the guy was on a hobie and the lady was on a tarpon. i dropped two minnows in on a bottom rig and while i was trying not to run into the bridge i caught a nice 19 inch keeper flounder. wind was starting to kick up and the tide was heading out so i headed back to the dock. overall not a bad day out. Kayak fishing is different, but alot of fun. the BG handled the waves well and never once did i feel unstable. its also a good workout, another reason to get back into shape. my shoulders are shot now! heres a couple picks from today.:fishing:


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Job Tripp glad you got out and found some :fishing:. We'll hook up next time and get some stripers.


jerry


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks man, i want to get out sometime this week, looks like next weekend will be the best shot though. being a teacher im counting down the days till schools out and i can go out every day if i want! :beer:


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Good Job on the flattie


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

what the hell are those lil symbols ? looks kinda like an upside down house with a goat in it


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

:spam:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

They don't look little and they look like boobies to me


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey tripp i got a ? does the new rod pod that is on the new prowlers bother you? i heard some ppl talking about it being quite wide and bothering the way they sit. thanks


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> They don't look little and they look like boobies to me


How am I missing this picture? Where?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great pics and congrats on the maiden voyage! 

MYT


----------

